# anyone seen this before?



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

We did some jetting yesterday for a new client. They had there other ( now ex) plumber out on thursday to do some jetting because half the building was clogged. We couldnt make it out there under 1.5 hours, thats why they called the other guys. These pictures are from yesterday less than 24 hours after this line was "jetted". 

One of the maintenance guys remembered ( after we showed them the footage) that some plumber 4 years ago got there jetter stuck, tried to pull it out with his truck, and it broke off in the line. 

we are going back out monday to try to get a better look where its stuck. Any one deal with a jetter hose stuck before?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a jetter hose, but a sewer cable.

It was in a rat's nest in the city main, the city was able to pull it out with their jetter


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I say broken pipe. Interesting that it's been there 4 years. Maybe you will score a nice jetter nozzle out of it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I say broken pipe. Interesting that it's been there 4 years. Maybe you will score a nice jetter nozzle out of it.




I was thinking the same thing about the nozzle.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to do some more camera work this week to figure out where its stuck. The pipe seems fine. I think i have it pinpointed to a 8x6 transition. Knowing the guys they hired in the past, its probably a cheap nozzle. I'll keep it as a souvenir. If I'm right about where it's stuck, it's about 45 feet of hose. I'm probably going to have to get creative to get the hose out.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

put retriever head on your cable, use your camera to pull it off, yank that sucker out


----------

